# Ultra Seal



## colian (May 11, 2005)

I am looking at options to the no spare wheel situation in the new Fiats. I have been given a quote of £55 for all wheels to be treated with Ultra Seal and was wondering if anyone had any views on this. I know it does not replace the spare wheel, but as I cannot easily fit one its an option.
The price to appears reasonable to me for a visit and treatment at my home.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The price is OK.

The stuff is brilliant.

Stand over the bloke and make sure he puts in only just enough. There have been cases of wheel wobble, but due to poor installers giving it "one for the pot", and not the fault of the jollop.

Suggest you do a search - there's loads on here about it.

Cheers


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The prices quoted in the magazines last year was £15 a wheel and I paid a not unreasonable £68 for 4 wheels just last week. The job was done in 30 minutes. £55 -go for it!
Obviously I think it is a good idea to have this treatment done or otherwise I would not have had it done.  We have a spare wheel but anything that means that I may not have to pull over onto the hard should of a busy motorway is reassuring to me.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant stuff, had it installed and pressure dust caps last year and tyres have never had any air put in them since and the caps let me know if the pressure drops by just 2psi so its all working fine. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Go for it is my advice
Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just had a thought. :roll: (It happens!!!)

It could be worth checking to ensure it is the genuine Ultraseal.

I believe there are alternatives on the market which may not be anything like as effective. The genuine Ultraseal has been very extensively tested, and comes with the nearest thing to a guarantee they could offer on a product such as this.


----------



## 102685 (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't realise someone would actually come to your home & do this for you.

Can anyone recommend someone in the Stoke-On-Trent area?

Bryan


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Exustrek said:


> Didn't realise someone would actually come to your home & do this for you.
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in the Stoke-On-Trent area?
> 
> Bryan


www.swiftlysorted.co.uk

01270 624 393 or 07850 518 372 in Nantwich.

£68 for four tyres.


----------



## 102685 (Jan 28, 2007)

Many thanks Cronkle

Not too far from us, will give them a call.

Bryan


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Ultraseal.. Puncture Prevention.?*

Hi All.
I have used http://www.protex.uk.net/ on all my wheels on the van and tow car all 12 wheels done at £125 the lot. They came and did it on my drive.
I had my last van done with it as well.
In some 40K miles I have no complaints or problems. The reason I started with them was I took fright on a trip going through Sweden to Northcape and seeing some poor Dutchman barrel roll off the road with a blowout through getting what looked like a 6" nail in his front wheel.
Kind regards


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, Can anyone recommend someone in the the scottish borders area.

Thanks rrusty


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rrusty said:


> Hi, Can anyone recommend someone in the the scottish borders area.
> 
> Thanks rrusty


Yes - a chap called rrusty!    

Do it yourself if you can't easily find someone. It's dead easy, do a search - I put instructions on here more than once.

Only vital thing is to prop up the axle so the weight of the truck doesn't rest on the flat tyres. 8O

Get the jollop from Fleabay.

Problem solved. 

Cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Richard-re "Protex": Once all ths stuff is used up, or when there's a puncture hole so big that the tyre has to be taken off and puncture mended, can the tytre be re-used after washing bout?

With Ultraseal apparently it can, but there's nothing on the Protex website bto indicate this.

Thanks


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi 
had Ultraseal treatment done by 'swiftlysorted', see earlier post. Efficient and quick to respond. came out to site to do it. Had car done as well, £99 for the two.

Don


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Exustrek said:


> Didn't realise someone would actually come to your home & do this for you.
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in the Stoke-On-Trent area?
> 
> Bryan


I bought my own and took the van to Sneyd Tyres ask for Kevin the owner he will do the work for £20.


----------



## 102685 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Cronkle for the tip.

Had ours done at the weekend, couldn't bare to get a puncture, surely this would make our X250 reverse judder even worse!!!

Bryan


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Richard-re "Protex": Once all ths stuff is used up, or when there's a puncture hole so big that the tyre has to be taken off and puncture mended, can the tytre be re-used after washing bout?
> 
> With Ultraseal apparently it can, but there's nothing on the Protex website bto indicate this.
> 
> Thanks


If the hole is that big you need a new tyre, not a repair. We had the rubber stem of a valve gdevelop a leak in Bulgaria some years ago. I forgot about the Ultraseal in the tyre, and the garage guy replaced the valve, but couldn't balance the wheel. So he just sluiced out with a hose and balanced it. No problem - but I gave him a bottle of English ale as well as his fee.

Can't speak for anything other than Ultraseal, but I'd be surprised if there was any difference


----------



## stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

colian said:


> I am looking at options to the no spare wheel situation in the new Fiats. I have been given a quote of £55 for all wheels to be treated with Ultra Seal and was wondering if anyone had any views on this. I know it does not replace the spare wheel, but as I cannot easily fit one its an option.
> The price to appears reasonable to me for a visit and treatment at my home.


 we use it in our motobikes, great stuff when you have a nail in the tyre pull it out and the gunge fills the hole straight away


----------

